# Starting up a Doggy Day Care Centre



## WiggleandWagg (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi Guys,

First time on this forum. I'm thinking of starting up my own Doggy Day Care Centre. I'm qualified in Animal Management and Canine First Aid but would I need any more qualifications like behaviour or anything? I'm prepared to study anything to make my dream a reality! Also does anyone know what I would need to start up a basic centre? I already know about Insurance, Licensing etc just thinking of should I rent a industrial unit or buy one? What other things attract clients into day care centres for dogs? What other services can I provide?

Any information/ advice would be great!! 

Thanks


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Have you looked at any prices of industrial units? I found them anything from £1000 to rent a month to £1,000,000 to buy!

I think anyone running dog daycare should have some basic dog behaviour training, especially in body language, signs of stress, the effects of certain behaviours long term, as well as very good observation skills. If you don't have a lot of experience I would start small, maybe as a dog walker, or even as an assistant in a training school to learn. It is possible to start up with none of the above, but I don't think that's doing clients or their dogs any good.

If you need any more help I do dog walker training (which includes dog daycare) - Boredom Busters - Dog Walker Training


----------

